
Ask HN: How can we disrupt Governments? - steejk
From recent events in the UK &amp; US it is clear that something is wrong with capitalism and the way current governments operate. How can we make it better? Minimum wage may be part of the answer, but what else?
======
meric
Political power is concentrated among a small group of people. This happened
because of centralisation of and amalgamation governments and corporations. To
reverse it, logically you'd just have to reverse this trend. Break up the EU.
Break up the corporations. We might sit here and think it's people like to do
"dumb" things like elect volatile politicians like Trump and Sanders to upset
the status quo, or do "dumb" moves like leaving the European Union. I'd like
to say people are a smarter than we think. I am one of the people, and I think
people will figure things out by themselves, just fine. Don't worry. Be happy.
:)

~~~
sharemywin
The problem is people in power are happy with the status quo.

------
tmaly
I think you first have to rethink your assumption of what capitalism is. What
we have now is clearly not capitalism. If it were, the biggest banks would not
have gotten bigger after the 2008 financial meltdown.

------
antoinevg
Maybe focus less on disruption and design for long-term stability and
sustainability instead?

------
alexmingoia
Well first you need to identify the problem you're trying to solve. "something
is wrong with capitalism and the way current governments operate" is
completely arbitrary and meaningless.

------
sharemywin
Every time you raise minimum wage people lose jobs. You raise wages prices go
up, prices go up people buy less. people buy less, you don't need as many
people.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
That's one effect. How about "Raise wages - people have more money. They spend
more - business expands. Business expands, they hire more. Jobs are created."

Both processes happen. And more. Its not simple. But its the right thing to
do, to increase the standard of living for the most vulnerable among us.

~~~
meric
>> But its the right thing to do, to increase the standard of living for the
most vulnerable among us.

Minimum wage decreases the standard of living for the most vulnerable. i.e.
physically or mentally disabled persons, people who have been in prisons,
unskilled labor, new immigrants with language difficulties. The minimum wage
forces them to provide a minimum price for their labor services, resulting in
unemployment.

You want to hire a person for a typical minimum wage job - would you pick a
high school graduate at the minimum wage, or a physically disabled high school
graduate at the minimum wage? The minimum wage just gave the latter the shaft
because they can't negotiate to get the position for a lower wage.

For the slightly less than most vulnerable, then yes, minimum wage is a good
thing. It's cannibalisation of the most vulnerable by the second most
vulnerable.

------
dc17
An excessive active сitizenship as well as an indifference or failure to
intervene in a political life both disrupt stable political system.

------
varunom
Prout maybe the answer. [http://www.prout.org/](http://www.prout.org/)

